# World's Most Expensive Suburbs (They're not in London)!



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Some suggest that an unusual house in the Village of Windelsham priced over $100,000,000 is evidence of London's expensive housing. In reality, it is not. This house has over 100 rooms and 50 acres. A similar property in Greenwich, CT or the Hamptons would cost signficantly more money. 

Here are other properties for sale in Windelsham (It's hardly expensive):









3 bed House, Windlesham £239,950 Sold Subject to Contract 
Newark Road, Windlesham, Surrey GU20 6NE - A three bedroom house located on the popular Snows Ride development, providing easy access to the A30 and Sunningdale Railway Station. The accommodation includes three bedrooms, a recently refitted modern bathroom, downstairs cloakroom, conservatory and low maintenance rear garden. * ENTRANCE HALL * DOWNSTAIRS CLOAKROOM * KITCHEN * LIVING/DINING ROOM * CONSERVATORY * 3 BEDROOMS * MODERN BATHROOM * GAS CENTRAL HEATING * DOUBLE GLAZING * GARAGE IN BLOCK * OFF-ROAD PARKING * 
Added/Updated: Fri Sep 9 17:00:05 2005 









3 bed House, Windlesham £299,950 For Sale 
BROADWAY ROAD, WINDLESHAM, SURREY GU20 6BU-** IN NEED OF SUBSTANTIAL UPDATING/IMPROVEMENT *** A three bedroom character semi-detached house with good sized area of garden and garage. There is the potential to improve/enlarge, subject to any necessary planning permission/consents etc. * 3 BEDROOMS * BATHROOM * DOUBLE ASPECT LOUNGE/DINING ROOM * KITCHEN/BREAKFAST ROOM * DOWNSTAIRS CLOAKROOM * GAS CENTRAL HEATING * GARDENS * DRIVEWAY WITH OFF-ROAD PARKING FOR SEVERAL VEHICLES * GARAGE * 
Added/Updated: Tue Sep 27 14:20:02 2005 









An attractive Tudor style detached house situated on a much favoured and now nicely matured small development. 4 bedrooms, 2 receptions, conservatory, kitchen/breakfast room, utility room, cloakroom, double garage, gas ch, double glazing and a private rear garden.









A character mews style house sited at the end of a cul-de-sac within the most prestigious of villages, 3 bedrooms, refitted bathroom with shower, L/Dining room, cloakroom, kitchen, gas ch, good size cottage garden, garage and further parking available. The property is only a few minutes drive from the M3, J3 and Sunningdale MLRS (Waterloo).








2 bed Flat, Windlesham £149,950 Sold Subject to Contract 
WINDLE CLOSE, WINDLESHAM, SURREY GU20 6DZ-A rare opportunity to acquire a 1/2 bedroom maisonette, situated in a convenient location, being close to the shops and services of this pretty, sought-after Surrey village. The majority of the accommodation is arranged on the first floor and the property has its own front door access and garden to the rear. * LIVING ROOM WITH ‘KITCHEN AREA’ * BEDROOM 1 * ‘BEDROOM 2/STUDY’ * BATHROOM * DOUBLE GLAZING * OWN REAR GARDEN * 








3 bed House, Windlesham £239,950 Re-Available 
UPDOWN HILL, WINDLESHAM, SURREY, GU20 6AF - Conveniently located in Updown Hill, within walking distance of Windlesham village shops and Field of Remembrance is this 3 bedroom, semi-detached house, with the benefits of a kitchen/breakfast room, off road parking and a garage. * LIVING ROOM * KITCHEN/BREAKFAST ROOM * 3 BEDROOMS * FAMILY BATHROOM * GAS CENTRAL HEATING * REAR PATIO * CONVENIENT LOCATION * OFF ROAD PARKING * GARAGE * 
Added/Updated: Thu Jul 28 13:01:53 2005


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

By contrast, Greenwich, CT. has far more expensive houses. In fact, there are currently 34 houses for sale in Greenwich for over $10M. There is not a single town in the UK that can match that. 

Nonetheless, certain London forumers will tell you that London is more expensive (and that it's more historic than Rome .) They certainly are funny!









26,000,000 
Rooms: 39 
Bedrooms: 17 
Baths: 14 full 
Style: Geogcol 
Year Built: 1929 
Garage: 3-car 
Heating: OIL STEAM 
Cooling: NONE 
Basement: FULL 
Approx Sq. Feet: 14,495 
Acreage: 11.13 
Est. Taxes: $67,040 
MLS#: 59937 









$19,950,000 
Rooms: 20 
Bedrooms: 7 
Baths: 7 full / 2 half 
Style: Englmnr 
Year Built: 1939 
Garage: 6-car 
Heating: OIL HTWTR 
Cooling: CENTRAL 
Basement: PARTFIN 
Approx Sq. Feet: 8,500 
Acreage: 8.21 
Est. Taxes: $67,185 
MLS#: 61036 








$19,000,000 
Rooms: 20 
Bedrooms: 7 
Baths: 8 full / 2 half 
Style: Englmnr 
Year Built: 1989 
Garage: 7-car 
Heating: OIL FORCED 
Cooling: CENTRAL 
Basement: FINSHED 
Approx Sq. Feet: 14,000 
Acreage: 12.18 
Est. Taxes: $86,709 
MLS#: 59729 
















16,750,000 
Rooms: 15 
Bedrooms: 5 
Baths: 7 full / 3 half 
Style: Eurstyl 
Year Built: 2003 
Garage: 3-car 
Heating: OIL HTWTR 
Cooling: CENTRAL 
Basement: FINSHED 
Approx Sq. Feet: 15,000 
Acreage: 5.63 
Est. Taxes: $70,016 
MLS#: 60804


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

MikeHunt, must we be so confrontational? 

I cannot help but smile!

Pace.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*ahem*


:lock:


----------

